# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  فونت Defult فرم ها را کجا تنظیم کنم

## mahdy.asia

من با دلفی 7 کار می کنم هنگام تولید و طراحی نرم افزار وقتی فرم جدید ایجاد می کنم می خوام فونت پیش فرض اون Tahma bold 9 باشه کجا باید تنظیم کنم الان فونت Arial هست و من بعد از ایجاد فرم اونو تنظیم می کنم (نیاز به تنظیم فونت نداشته باشم)

----------


## سعید صابری

خصوصیات فرم - فونت

----------


## benyaminrahimi

خود ide دلفی رو نمیدونم ولی میتونی تو آن کریت فرم مسترت بنویسی و فرماتو از اون اینهیریت کنی

----------


## mahdy.asia

من منظورم تنظیمات IDE است

----------

